# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Đặt mua vé máy bay nhanh chóng tiện lợi tại phòng vé máy bay Fiditour

## pv_fidi

Phòng Vé FIditour hiện nay là tổng đại lý vé máy bay cấp 1 của tất cả các hãng hàng không trên thế giới.

Đến với Phòng Vé Fiditour, quý khách sẽ được hưởng các ưu đãi sau:
•    Tư vấn mua vé máy bay giá rẻ giảm tới hơn 50%.
•    Phương thức thanh toán đơn giản, linh hoạt, thời gian tìm kiếm hành trình nhanh chóng và tối ưu hóa nhất.
•    Dịch vụ giải quyết các vấn đề về vé máy bay trể chuyến đi gấp trong ngày.
•    Dịch vụ giải quyết vấn đề về vé hết chổ trên hệ thống.
•    Giá ưu đãi dành cho khách Đoàn , các phòng vé.

Các dịch vụ khác của Phòng Vé Fiditour:
•    Đặt phòng khách sạn, đặt tour du lịch trong & ngoài nước theo yêu cầu của Quý khách với giá cả tốt nhất.
•    Giao vé miễn phí đến tận nơi nhanh chóng nhất tại các tỉnh nội thành.
•    Tư vấn và làm các thủ tục về Visa, Hộ Chiếu

Tư vấn Quý khách hàng: 
Để Phòng Vé Fiditour tìm được vé giá rẻ và đặt vé máy bay nhanh chóng, cũng như phục vụ quý khách thuận lợi, 
trước khi mua vé quý khách nên chuẩn bị trước những thông tin sau:
1. Họ tên khách hàng (người lên máy bay), độ tuổi, giới tính
2. Thông tin ngày đi, về (dương lịch), hãng hàng không dự định bay
3. Thông tin sân bay đi sân bay đến (hoặc tên thành phố, tiểu bang)
4. Tình trạng Visa Hộ Chiếu, giấy tờ tùy thân đầy đủ, còn giá trị
5. Ngày tháng năm sinh, giấy khai sinh em bé (nếu có em bé đi cùng)
6. Dự kiến mang hành lý xách tay (7kg), hay ký gửi (20kg, 30kg)?
7. Mục đích chuyến đi (nếu là quốc tế): đi định cư, xuất khẩu lao động, cô dâu, thương nhân, thăm thân, du học sinh...8. Vé có loại hoàn được, có loại không, do vậy quý khách cần tìm hiểu kỹ điều kiện từng loại giá vé khi trao đổi với nhân viên.

Liên hệ:
* VĂN PHÒNG CHÍNH: 
Địa chỉ: 127 Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Tp Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (+84-8) 3914 1414 - ext: 360
Fax: (+84-8) 3914 1363
Website : Phòng Vé Máy Bay Fiditour
email: admin@airtravel.vn

* HỆ THỐNG CHI NHÁNH:
* FIDITOUR HÀNG XANH
Địa chỉ: 271 Xô Viết Nghệ Tỉnh, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM
Điện thoại: (+84-8) 3899 6243
Fax: (+84-8) 3511 5779 
* FIDITOUR CHỢ LỚN
Địa chỉ: 385 Hồng Bàng, P14, Quận 5, TP. HCM
Điện thoại: (+84-8) 3855 6342
Fax: (+84-8) 3859 4209
* FIDITOUR HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: 34 Phan Chu Trinh, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84-4) 3943 4933
Fax: (+84-4) 3943 4932
email: admin@airtravel.vn
* FIDITOUR ĐÀ NẴNG
Địa chỉ: 47B Lê Duẩn, Phường Hải Châu 1, Quận Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: (+84-511) 625 3033
Fax: (+84-511) 625 3034 
* FIDITOUR CẦN THƠ
Địa chỉ: 71 Võ Văn Tần, Phường Tân An, Quận Ninh Kiều, TP Cần Thơ
Điện thoại: 0710.3818388 - 0710.3818399
Fax: 0710.3818867
Phòng vé Fiditour
Không Ngừng Đổi Mới - Vươn Tầm Đại Lục

----------

